# Giving up the Craft



## Cookboy4200 (Jul 4, 2013)

Anybody ever thought about giving up the craft because of so many bros who should have never been accepted?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 5, 2013)

People are people where ever you go. My mentor told me that brothers are men before they become Freemasons. That said...sometimes we bring our "stuff" to the lodge with us. Masonry is about building a particular type of man, and that man would not throw away the craft because there are brothers that do not fit the bill. Be the change that you want to see. Get involved. Be more active. Attract like-minded brothers and candidates. Don't give up.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Cookboy4200 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's embarrassing to see some Bro's do the things they do. Treating freemasonry like it's a gang. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Brother...you have the right and even he obligation to "tenderly remind" your brothers when they are wrong. Either way, if you are unable or unwilling to affect change, then do not give up he craft. Is seeking another lodge an option?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bryant atwater (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi bro, im new here!" Open minded to new information. My Grandfather is a mason. He past away. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jul 7, 2013)

Your sentiment made me think of something my grandfather use to tell me when I was a teenager. You can only hope to effect change in what you represent. He told me that was to be taken as that it is best to lead by example than to try to instruct. That is what I have always tried to do. when that don't work I try to engage the person with questions as if I would like to learn so as not to offend the person. this works most of the time. Just my .02 worth anyhow. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Onondaga32SD (Jul 7, 2013)

You're a master mason of yourself my brother, conduct yourself by your tools and teachings, never let anyone dim or put out your light and what you sought after.


----------



## bryant atwater (Jul 7, 2013)

Thankyou brother. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Jul 7, 2013)

I have never thought of giving up the craft but I know brothers who have felt that way. Never give up, fight the good fight and all that jazz. Become the freemason you wish to become and if it is the correct way then eventually it will win out. Be patient and like water.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 8, 2013)

Onondaga32SD said:


> You're a master mason of yourself my brother, conduct yourself by your tools and teachings, never let anyone dim or put out your light and what you sought after.



Exactly!  *Be* the Masonry you think Masonry should be.  Don't worry about the folks who aren't interested in the parts you are interested in.


----------



## bryant atwater (Jul 8, 2013)

Brothers, i need some insight ,when dealing with baffling,cunning people, when im around a room full of  clique type people that puts themselves on peddle stools?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bryant atwater (Jul 8, 2013)

My loyalty! I will stand strong. Love you my brothers.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Jul 8, 2013)

> Brothers, i need some insight ,when dealing with baffling,cunning people, when im around a room full of clique type people that puts themselves on peddle stools?



What do you mean when dealing with cunning etc ppl? what are you having problems with?


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 8, 2013)

bryant atwater said:


> Brothers, i need some insight ,when dealing with baffling,cunning people, when im around a room full of  clique type people that puts themselves on peddle stools?



Sounds like high school.  Be an adult I figure.  It's okay to set a better example than those around you.  "Me make good men better" so may as well go about it that way.


----------



## CzarAlexis (Jul 8, 2013)

Cookboy4200 said:


> It's embarrassing to see some Bro's do the things they do. Treating freemasonry like it's a gang.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Gangsters?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hopefully the gang reference is hyperbole.Sometimes people get excited to be a member of a group. Human beings are "pack animals", that said, when we find a pack that has colors, ritual, and pageantry some forget the purpose and the principle. They forget the obligation. It happens. But I am all but certain that using the word "gang" is over stating the case.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone (Jul 8, 2013)

I understand what he's saying about guys treating it like a gang.Most of the younger guys are show offs and they run around playing with the craft, truly giving it a bad name.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bryant atwater (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for understanding. Because this is a esoteric gift. I truly believe!" Because everything is not for everybody.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## rg12 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm new so I need people to help me to become a mason


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dannu (Jul 8, 2013)

rg12 said:


> I'm new so I need people to help me to become a mason
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Me 2

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Onondaga32SD (Jul 8, 2013)

Bro. Longo
Onondaga Lodge#32 `PHA
Syracuse, NY


----------



## JoeMust (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello brothers, I'm new here as well, my uncle was a mason unfortunately he passed away. I've always looked up to him.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 9, 2013)

Three men in this thread have asked how to become a Mason.  There are no invitations so the first step is to ask a Mason how to become a Mason.  You three have taken that step.  If you post your geography posters can point you to local lodges to check out.   The best next step is to show up in person, meet them, tell them you have already asked a Mason how to become a Mason and you were referred to them.  Ask how to get a petition.  Chances are they will expect you to come by a few times before they give you the form.

Find a nearby lodge.  They are often listed in the phone book.  On the door should be a schedule of meetings.  Every month start showing up about an hour before the listed meeting.  Get to know the brothers and once they know you you'll get the petition form.


----------



## bryant atwater (Jul 9, 2013)

This is my Grandfather. He is a high ranking mason.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

